# Buds still not fat enough @ 52 days



## Chen (Dec 3, 2016)

Anything I can change up?


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 3, 2016)

What light system are you using?
They look healthy.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 3, 2016)

They really put on weight the last few weeks. I usually take my stuff at 64 days or so..


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 3, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> What light system are you using?
> They look healthy.


:yeahthat:


----------



## Lesso (Dec 3, 2016)

When buds are airy like that 8 weeks in you usually either have too much heat or not enough light. That point is moot if you have an 11 week strain.....then wait until 63 to 70 days and start to worry if they look like that.


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 3, 2016)

Lesso said:


> When buds are airy like that 8 weeks in you usually either have too much heat or not enough light. That point is moot if you have an 11 week strain.....then wait until 63 to 70 days and start to worry if they look like that.


:clap::clap:


----------



## Chen (Dec 4, 2016)

Usually, when there is too much heat they foxtail. None of that this time.

It might be the light, I guess. I'm only using 600w for 7 plants, but it's a vertical ScrOG so 100% of the light is being used up.

Anything I can do to fatten them at this point.

It's a 9-week strain, AFAIK.


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 4, 2016)

my most foxtails were in 70 degree heat. coool.. i always get foxtailing and attribute a little to plant type, moreso to time in flower and most to me adding BOOST thru out the 11 week flowering stage. jmo..   you could add boost, if not already and go longer. 10 or 11 weeks..


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 5, 2016)

Hit them with some feed!


----------



## Chen (Dec 5, 2016)

trillions of atoms said:


> Hit them with some feed!



I'm already watering @2.0 EC. Was told last time around not to exceed 1.8.


----------



## Hackerman (Dec 5, 2016)

That plant doesn't look anywhere near finished. As Rosey said, thay fatten up the last couple weeks and I think those buds in the picture have a lot of time left to fatten up.

What do the trichomes look like? Are they amber or even cloudy yet?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 5, 2016)

Fox tailing can be attributed to heat sometimes, but I believe it is as much a matter of genetics as environmental. Airy buds can also be attributed to heat, but again it is varied by the genetics of the strain. I am running 2 strains right now that don't like the heat one bit. The last 2 runs were in the heat of the summer and then a little cooler, and I can see a big difference in the bud density from the one that was run in cooler fall weather. I suspect I will see even tighter buds from my current run as They have been enjoying 60s at dark and 70s in the light.

I would wait until harvest to see their final weight and then look back at the grow run. Its always best to keep a journal of what you do to your plants so that you have information to look back to for making adjustments or changes to your grow methods.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 6, 2016)

nothing here you don't already know---but imo lighting was the issue---time to change your bulb---additional feeding is unlikely to fatten them up---maybe time to start flushing and re-loading the flower room---maybe not---either way---not to worry we have ALL had your issue or similar and much green mojo towards your next run


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 6, 2016)

Yeah,,im with Orange,,i. Thinking Lighting. But again,,they look very healthy, ,and its yours.


----------



## ross (Dec 6, 2016)

Looks like lighting to me. What size area is this 600 covering? Definitely looks odd for 52 in cause the buds arent anything like what youd expect as far as density and the trichs looks super small/immature. Lots of pistils turning red for that level of density and trich maturity.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Dec 7, 2016)

did it herm


----------



## Chen (Dec 7, 2016)

To be fair, those aren't the main buds. I'll take a photo of those in a couple of days when I take my weekly photos.

Everyone always says it's the light bulb, and it makes sense, but I keep changing them every 6 months and the two bulbs I'm currently using are months apart and so far yielding exactly the same as far as the buds are concerned.

It's a vertical 360-degree grow, so area size is irrelevant.

It's gotten a lot colder and I put the plants a few inches farther from the light, so temps are ~27C now.

Now sure how to tell how many weeks this strain needs. I could keep half for an extra two weeks, but the fluctuations in yield between plants is huge, so there's no way to know if it's the extra time or not, and the trichomes could get too far into the amber side..


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 7, 2016)

How big is the space your lighting with that 600watt hps?


----------

